# Incredimitt Wash Mitt



## belly0Jelly (Jul 31, 2015)

Any idea when you'll have it back in stock? have a few items in addition to this i'd like to pick up


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi, were just waiting for a delivery to arrive a few days i would say.


----------



## belly0Jelly (Jul 31, 2015)

any idea when you'll get the new lines shown at SEMA in? I quite fancy the grey mitt


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi Belly0Jelly, 

I know for some of the products they are saying Jan/Feb 16. I will check on the Incredimitt though as that may be sooner. 

Ill update you shortly. 

Cheers, 

John


----------

